

A few words with Jack Tramiel & the Commodore 64 gang - bootload
http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/2007/12/20/a_few_words_with_jack_tramiel_and_the_commodore_64_gang/

======
johnyzee
"the Amiga ... missed on graphics and so never really attracted game
developers to its platform."

I don't know about the US, but in Europe the Amiga epitomized games and
multimedia development for a decade since the mid eighties (the demo scene was
huge in those days).

Also, it was light years ahead of it's time on the graphics/multimedia front.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah, that was a strange quote. The article then contradicts itself a
paragraph or two later.

------
mlLK
Anyone else have a Commodore64? This was _my_ first computer, since my parents
got a newer PC leaving me with the Commodore. All I can remember was playing
Skater Or Die.

------
bootload
In another post someone asked who Jack Tramiel is ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419249>

------
zandorg
Also, the designer of the C64's SID chip, Bob Yannes, co-founded Ensoniq,
which is a very cool synth/sampler company.

